# HID CONVERSION/ Battery power helmet light for riding



## raptornewbi (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi all, 

I am new to this forum, and i am looking at doing a couple of projects. I see that people have built high powered flash lights. I need something like that but dual and mountable with a rechargeable battery pack. I am also looking at doing some kind of conversion on my Light Force lights that are on my vehicle. I am somewhat capable of wiring etc, and i can solder fairly well. Any ideas help 

Any ideas would help or direction. I really have no idea where to start.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jan 7, 2012)

Startup with an HID (short-arc lamp) ballast is about 10 kilovolts. Most ballasts are designed for short wire runs between the ballast and bulb because of that monster voltage. Do you trust your build abilities to insulate against that? LEDEngin has some neat things, and the DIY page has oodles more. LED is convenient for low voltage and plug and play.

Why do you think you need dual lights?


----------



## raptornewbi (Jan 10, 2012)

I am not sure why I need dual lIghts. But when u are 50 miles from camp the more light the better. If you had a guide on insulation I am sure that I could do it. What are you thinkIng?


----------

